# Betta Adventure's Betta Pendants



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

Just some examples of some of the pendants I make 
Thanks everyone for your support. It's been helping me pay bills and reach my goal of getting a microscope! 

If you're interested in purchasing a pendant here PM or visit this thread
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=300417


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

How pretty

My favorite 2 are fidget and the all blue one

Good job with them


----------



## DTailskatr (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------

